# Do you wear makeup?



## Llust (Aug 9, 2015)

i'm just curious to know how many people on the forums wears makeup on a daily basis or just in general. im terrible with handling things that are really close to my eyes, so i never got the hang of eyeliner or mascara. it would be nice to be able to touch up my face every once in awhile though haha


----------



## ams (Aug 9, 2015)

Yes I do wear makeup everyday but I'm trying to stop honestly. I've managed to bring it down to just a bit of eyeliner, but I'm pretty uncomfortable leaving my house with no makeup on.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 9, 2015)

i wear makeup every time i go out. i just recently bought the laneige bb cushion so i've been trying it out. i'm liking it a lot more than the bb cream i was using before (etude house) because this one has more yellow undertones and it suits my skin tone a lot better. i just hope it doesn't start breaking me out everywhere, so fingers crossed. i also wear blush, bronzer (when i feel like it), liquid eyeliner, mascara, lipstick (99% of the time, it's a natural color) and i fill in any patchy parts of my eyebrows with eyebrow powder. wearing makeup makes me feel awake


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 9, 2015)

No. My skin is very sensitive and I get a reaction to make up. I don't like how it feels either. It's like a piece of clay bounced off my face and never got washed off.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 9, 2015)

Yes. I like makeup.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mega_Cabbage said:


> No. My skin is very sensitive and I get a reaction to make up. I don't like how it feels either. It's like a piece of clay bounced off my face and never got washed off.


You know they make makeup for sensitive skin, and lightweight kinds, right?


----------



## Jake (Aug 9, 2015)

i only ever wear it if im going out, and it depends where i'm going.
if im just going to the store to grab a few things then i'll put on a little, if any. but if im going out with friends then i'll put some on


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 9, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Yes. I like makeup.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You know they make makeup for sensitive skin, and lightweight kinds, right?



Yeah, but I've never really been the type to put on or buy make-up anyway. I feel just fine with the way I look. My older sister did it for me on the day of prom, and my face was red and swelling the day after.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 9, 2015)

I wear it when I'm in the mood for it, I'm gorgeous with or without it


----------



## CoobaCupcake (Aug 9, 2015)

Yes ma'am! All day all night! I would consider myself pretty good at it to . Eyeliner, lipstick, contouring, you name it, I'm wearing it. Well, only when I go out somewhere &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Saylor (Aug 9, 2015)

Usually I don't wear anything more than a bit of concealer if I feel like I need any, but sometimes when I go out with friends I like to wear some.


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 9, 2015)

Not once and probably never. 

Unless lip balm counts? My lips get mighty chapped in the winter.


----------



## oreo (Aug 9, 2015)

I love wearing makeup! I wear concealer & have my eyebrows filled in with eyebrow powder to work or doing errands.
On special occasions, I love to go out with more product on my face. This includes foundation, blush, falsies, and eyeshadow. 
When I hang out with my boyfriend, I enjoy surprising him by dolling myself up. I do it because I want to and he takes notice to my effort.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 9, 2015)

Jake. said:


> i only ever wear it if im going out, and it depends where i'm going.
> if im just going to the store to grab a few things then i'll put on a little, if any. but if im going out with friends then i'll put some on


You'd be pretty if you didn't wear so much makeup.


----------



## Mariah (Aug 9, 2015)

No, never. I'm really ugly, but I don't know how to do anything with makeup. I'd like to learn how eventually though.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 9, 2015)

ams said:


> Yes I do wear makeup everyday but I'm trying to stop honestly. I've managed to bring it down to just a bit of eyeliner, but I'm pretty uncomfortable leaving my house with no makeup on.



I'm the same way, I don't feel right going out in public without at least some eyeliner on. 
I just wear makeup if I'm going to be out in public, I won't wear it if I'm not going anywhere that day. I usually just wear eyeliner and mascara. I'm not very experienced with eyeshadow and I don't really like/need makeup for the rest of my face. 

I also just tend to wear Chapstick and no lip color since everything I've tried dries out my lips really quickly. If some of you lovely people have found lipstick/lip paint that doesn't dry out your lips, I'd love some recommendations :~)


----------



## mogyay (Aug 9, 2015)

i absolutely love make up and have a pretty excessive big collection. i think it probably started as something toxic (acne, low self esteem) but it's just turned into a hobby for me. my only issue is it's quite expensive to buy over here so a lot of money has been lost to the cause. but i just find it so creative and fun. i've never been particularly artistic and so i think this is my way of expressing it sometimes! so ye, don't really need to wear it everyday but if i'm going anywhere a little fancy or with friends i'll usually put some stuff on.


----------



## riummi (Aug 9, 2015)

I wear it when i go out on the weekends. Usually just something light and simple brown eyeliner. Then a tinted lip balm c:


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 9, 2015)

I just wear mascara and blush. I'll occasionally have the wing eyeliner. But it's usually just mascara and blush


----------



## okaimii (Aug 9, 2015)

It depends where I'm going. If I'm going to school or going out with friends or family for a bit, I'll put some on. But if I'm only going out grocery shopping or somewhere not very special, I'll put little to no makeup on.


----------



## pandapples (Aug 9, 2015)

nope no make-up. if I ever wanted to I'd have to ask my friends to put it on me ;-; I kind of wish I had the motivation to learn how to put it on myself but I'm too lazy


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 9, 2015)

I can honestly count on one hand the amount of times I've worn makeup. I like the look of it, and there are some types of makeup I'd consider wearing on occasion, but ultimately I'm too lazy to bother with it.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 9, 2015)

Everyone says I'm gorgeous, even Jake! After so many comments, I decided to quit wearing it. Now I am no longer loved...


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 9, 2015)

I'll usually wear a light dusting of loose powder, eye makeup, and lipgloss if I'm going out somewhere or have company, but I won't bother with it if I'm just bumming around the house.  The cats don't care what I look like, after all.

I do have an appreciation for makeup as an art form, though.  A good makeup artist can seriously create a new person out of you with a mere blob of chemicals and some goat hair.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Aug 10, 2015)

I hardly wear it, but when I do it's usually just eyeshadow and mascara and sometimes lipstick. I'll occasionally wear eyeliner, but only when I really feel like it because the one kind I really like is just a pain to get off since it's a sparkly one.


----------



## Amyy (Aug 10, 2015)

yeah i do, everyday i fill in my brows. I use to wear mascara everyday to school but now i cant be bothered LOL

but if i go out with friends on weekends or something i'll fill in my brows, liner, mascara, concelear, powder and bronzer if i feel like it. and a lip colour which will most likely be a natural colour.


----------



## Beardo (Aug 10, 2015)

Sometimes. Usually I slap concealer on any really obvious or gross looking things and be done. But, mascara, eyeliner, lipstick, and eye shadow are nice for when I'm not feeling so good or need to be fancy


----------



## Katelyn (Aug 10, 2015)

I've never worn makeup before, and I don't really plan to anytime in the near future unless it's a subtle amount lol. I personally hate when people cake on makeup and look like a totally different person once their done.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 10, 2015)

Whenever I go out I wear gel eyeliner and mascara (depending on if I care about the eyeliner smudging off from the top lid onto below my eye... mascara seems to really stop this for me ^-^) because they really make my eyes have a presence LOL. Without eyeliner my eyes look super small because my eyelashes are really hard to notice, so eyeliner is my makeup staple.

I only wear 'foundation' (BB Cream) if I'm going to be exposed to the sun a lot because of the SPF included, or want to look extra nice/clean. Blush, eye 'shadow' (I use these multi-purpose creamy pencils), lip things are rare but not only for special occasions XD


----------



## boujee (Aug 10, 2015)

Makeup is a thing for YOU lol. Saying things like "I want people to see the real me" is mediocre. Make it sounds like as soon as you put makeup on you're a whole new person. Appearance ain't personality. 

I wear makeup but I don't wear blush or any of that jazz.
I always have my winged eyeliner on and I do my eyebrows(such as feeling them in). I sometimes where lipstick(I love trying new colors, mostly dark colors tho).


----------



## aetherene (Aug 10, 2015)

I wear makeup. If it's for things like hanging out with friends or going on dates or school/clinical, then I'll wear makeup. But if it's for errands then I won't bother. 

But I'm not super into going the whole nine yards so the bare minimum I wear out with eyeliner, concealer, some blush and lip gloss. I'll occasionally wear eyeshadow too. For really special occasions, I'll use a little mascara, but I don't like mascara so much because it is a pain to take off.

I am looking into getting a foundation though to help cover up some of my blemishes, but I gotta save up for that since I'm gonna get a high end one that my friend recommended me. I'm also looking into lip liner and lip glosses so I won't have to necessarily use lipstick.


----------



## Miele (Aug 10, 2015)

I hardly wear makeup. I only wear it whenever I go out and at that, the make up is very subtle. Brown eyeshadow, liquid eyeliner, mascara and my burt's bees lip all. That's my everyday makeup and I like it. I don't think I'll ever wear bright and colourful makeup. It's just not for me but it looks beautiful on anyone else c:


----------



## sock (Aug 10, 2015)

I only ever wear a little mascara and concealer (maybe once or twice a month when I'm going out), only because I know I have long lashes and sometimes I get zits. 

Other than that, I am proud to say I am one of the only 15 year old girls (not saying boys can't wear makeup, Park did in Eleanor & Park) that don't wear makeup and don't really want to. I'm completely fine with how I look and I don't think I need to wear it to make myself look good.


----------



## supercat (Aug 10, 2015)

Sometimes I'll do my eyes (cream eyeshadow, eyeliner, mascara) but it never usually goes past that. I can never find a foundation/concealer shade that matches me so I just don't bother.


----------



## nicolla (Aug 10, 2015)

ive always felt too self conscious to wear make up bc low self esteem aha;; like that i was too fea/ugly to wear it or smth, so i never got used to it. although i feel a lot better about myself nowadays, i still feel like its just Not Me to wear it, so i usually only wear it for formal events like wedding or banquet ((or prom :$)) but i want to start wearing it more often, like just eyeliner for school. i can apply eyeliner with almost no problem, & it looks vvv nice on me but baeb said i look good but also 2010 scene lmao


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 10, 2015)

I like how many times people in threads like this talk about how people with more makeup can look good, but then say they don't need it because they feel pretty enough without it. Nice backhanded compliment there.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 10, 2015)

I wear eyeshadow, lipstick and mascara. I don't always wear lipstick but most of the times I do wear eyeshadow and mascara, but I literally just swipe it on my eyes and that's it. I am very lazy at it. Don't even use brushes or anything. I mostly don't wear face make-up or cover up cause I have freckles adn they're cute, I don't wanna cover them


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't. Not only do I despise the feeling of it on my face, but I honestly don't think it's worth the effort.


----------



## pietro07 (Aug 10, 2015)

I do t wear any make up at all, especially because I don't know how to apply it lol.
I wish I could wear eyeliner, but my eyes have sort of an almond shape and I don't know what would look good ;-; I feel like choosing a lipstick color would be hard as well xD other than that I don't have a need for eye shadow/might make my eyes look smaller// and I don't want to fill in my brows because they are already thick. My oily skin would probably not mix well with makeup o,3o.
But I do think it would be Interesting to learn, I just don't know where to start. Dx


----------



## kayleee (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes I wear it but sometimes I don't wear it depends on how I'm feelin


----------



## cornimer (Aug 10, 2015)

Nope.  Never.


----------



## inkling (Aug 10, 2015)

yes, I wear it everyday and I like it. I take breaks on the weekend though. You should try at least wearing mascara..it makes a big difference.


----------



## Celty (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't really wear makeup on a daily basis.  

I usually only wear a full face of makeup (eyeliner, mascara, lipstick, eyebrow pencil) when there's a special occasion.  

On a regular day, I only fill in my eyebrows.


----------



## loubean (Aug 10, 2015)

yes, i always like to be done up. but i rarely wear it in the summer since i have a pool and go to the beach a lot.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I posted in a thread just like this a few years ago lol anyway, I don't like wearing makeup daily. If I go out I'll sometimes put on eyeliner and mascara but that's about it. I only really put effort into my makeup when I'm going somewhere special.


----------



## ams (Aug 10, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> I've never worn makeup before, and I don't really plan to anytime in the near future unless it's a subtle amount lol. I personally hate when people cake on makeup and look like a totally different person once their done.



I really like your attitude about makeup (I was actually thinking of a comment you made before editing that I thought was great). But yeah, I don't like that people have come to think that the way I look wearing makeup is really me. That's the main reason I want to stop - I'd rather that people accepted me for the way I really look and I'm tired of getting the "omg what happened to you" comments on days I don't have time to put makeup on. I have loads of respect for people who don't feel pressured to put goop on their face every morning.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2015)

I've been pressured into wearing makeup throughout my teenage years. I do think I look nice with mascara but I find that I look meh with everything else. I'm too scared to do eye liner properly. I can't get that close to my eyes. ;__; 

I never wear makeup when I go out anywhere though, school and work included. I don't like having it on because I constantly touch my face and wearing makeup makes me feel like I can't without messing it up. Plus, I don't like having to take it off at the end of the day. I'm lazy. xP 
The only time I wear it is during big events or parties. Otherwise, I'm makeupless. I generally think I look good enough to not bother.

I also put on tiny bits of concealer whenever I have acne to cover up the redness. I don't get acne that often so even that I use rarely now.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't wear it daily, because I don't go somewhere every day but I always wear it when I go out.


----------



## AmenFashion (Aug 10, 2015)

I used to every day.
Since I started doing makeup professionally, I don't even care about myself anymore. All of my products are for my clients lol.


----------



## Frostbitten (Aug 10, 2015)

All day, everyday for me. (Except when I'm sleeping).
I feel naked without it. I always go for the whipped/mousse-like base, as it looks and feels like it's not caked on your face. 
Lipstick and lip stain are my addiction. I couldn't tell you how many I own; all I know is I have more than 20, haha..


----------



## wassop (Aug 10, 2015)

for everyday - concealer if needed , powder , lip stain


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 10, 2015)

I always just put on a bit of powder to keep my skin from looking oily or shiny, but I just started a new job so now I wear a little bit of eyeliner and mascara.


----------



## Katelyn (Aug 11, 2015)

ams said:


> I really like your attitude about makeup (I was actually thinking of a comment you made before editing that I thought was great). But yeah, I don't like that people have come to think that the way I look wearing makeup is really me. That's the main reason I want to stop - I'd rather that people accepted me for the way I really look and I'm tired of getting the "omg what happened to you" comments on days I don't have time to put makeup on. I have loads of respect for people who don't feel pressured to put goop on their face every morning.



Honestly, I _hate_ when people think it's alright to ask someone why they look the way they do. For example, how you said some people can say "omg what happened to you" or even the "you look sick" comment I've heard people say many times. I think it's extremely rude. Like, what gives them the right to comment on how you look??? Okay, sorry my mini rant is over.


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 11, 2015)

I do! I love the ways I can express my moods on different days with it. I have fandom-based looks, light and simple looks, the "i'm going to kick your butt" look... 

Mostly it was a hassle until I tried some Urban Decay stuff, and their makeup is actually a pleasure to use. I love it. Their lipstick is super nice too--it feels like a balm, and it has great names like "F-Bomb" red and "Anarchy" pink. It appeals to me, haha.


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 11, 2015)

Not very often, I'm not all that familiar with the process of applying makeup. Also I figure wearing makeup a lot would irritate my acne.


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 11, 2015)

hariolari said:


> I like how many times people in threads like this talk about how people with more makeup can look good, but then say they don't need it because they feel pretty enough without it. Nice backhanded compliment there.



Amen to this. Haha.

Makeup isn't always about making yourself look better; it's also just as much about self-expression, as much as clothing is. There's a weird culture of shaming on both sides around makeup, and it bothers me a lot that a lot of people have internalised this kind of idea that makeup is mostly for people who don't feel pretty without it. It's the whole "not like other girls" problem, that condemns other identities to feel special. 

idk it just bugs me a lot haha

Also I forgot to mention the makeup I wear for cosplay~ you'd be surprised how much better photoshoots turn out if you've used light foundation and some mascara! Even if you crossplay! It's a staple of my Sherlock costume to do it.


----------



## brutalitea (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't wear any makeup. I don't see the point of it.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 11, 2015)

I used to be really into it and even collected cosmetics, and I also attended some beauty classes during high school so id say im pretty skilled at it. I still have my collection but dont really wear any on a regular basis anymore


----------



## pippy1994 (Aug 11, 2015)

I mostly just wear eyeliner and a bit of concealer.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Aug 11, 2015)

I wear makeup 24/7, I'm addicted. It's my daily ritual and it's just something I love to do. To me putting on makeup is an art form, I love trying out new styles, learning how to do certain looks and practicing until I perfect them. Whether I look better with or without doesn't really matter to me and I don't think my face is anyone else's business so why would I stop doing something that makes me happy just because others don't seem to agree with it. Do you and don't worry what others think, whether you wear makeup or not.


----------



## weesakins (Aug 11, 2015)

makeup is life


----------



## Satu (Aug 11, 2015)

I wear make up pretty much always if I'm going out but if I'm just staying at home the whole day then I don't usually wear any makeup. When I wear makeup I usually wear the makeup base, mascara + (winged) eyeliner and draw my eyebrows. Now I'd like to wear more lipstick but I should first buy some nice colors (I have lipsticks but nah). And a matte one. I just feel that glossy lips aren't my thing.


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Aug 11, 2015)

If I know I won't be going anywhere or seeing anybody else for the whole day, I'll just rock the whole 'not even bothering to shower' look. I'm one classy young lady.

If I'm going out, (no matter where or why) I'll cover my face in makeup and skin products. 
Wash, exfoliate, wear a mask, moisturize. 
Primer, foundation, concealer, setting powder, eyebrow pencil, mascara, gel eyeliner, eyeshadow, lipstick, lip-liner, blush, light bronzer, and finally setting spray. I _*love*_ my cosmetics.


----------



## Orieii (Aug 11, 2015)

I wear it sometimes, but mostly when my skin looks dull/ bad. I always do my eyebrows with or without foundation though.

I like to keep my skin as healthy as possible so that I don't have to wear makeup all the time  Natural is best! <3


----------



## lutrea (Aug 11, 2015)

I love makeup. I wear it all the time. That however doesn't mean I am uncomfortable like myself, like a lot of people believe I am. There are tons of people who see me without it. I do leave the house without makeup on, and stuff. xD I am a beauty advisor at my local Kohls. So I basically get paid to play with makeup and give people makeovers. c: I like to believe that I am really good it at. I go the full 9 yards while wearing makeup. Falsies, contour, filled in brows, etc. But I do not do that ever day. Below is a picture of me with my full glam look, minus the falsies. c:



Spoiler


----------



## graceroxx (Aug 11, 2015)

Nah. The only thing I use is chapstick and I don't think that counts.
I think I look fine already and I don't need to waste my time each morning putting on makeup. I already take too long getting ready.


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 11, 2015)

Nope c: All-natural!


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 11, 2015)

Nah. Ain't nobody got time for that.

jk, I don't wear makeup, but a lot of my friends are starting to. I only wear makeup for performances.


----------



## Tinkalila (Aug 11, 2015)

Mostly just lipstick. I like to wear bright colors on my mouth.


----------



## Vinathi (Aug 11, 2015)

I do eyebrows everyday. Foundation, mascara, and eyeliner only sometimes because I'm too lazy ;_;


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 11, 2015)

Very rarely ^^; I want to be better at it and wear it on a daily basis but I'm lazy and insecure. I feel like people who see me everyday will question why I "suddenly decided to wear makeup". And I like makeup alot but in the morning I'm too tired .. I usually keep it light when I go out on my free time though. Bb cream, some concealer, mascara, aegyo sal shadow, and mascara. lastly, lip gloss.

I haven't mastered eye liner at all, so I usually skip eyeliner.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 11, 2015)

No, not really, I mean, I'm a guy, all the guys I know don't wear makeup, no offence to and male that wears makeup, I'm just saying that I don't.


----------



## Hai (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't wear make up every day, but when I do, I use a bit of concealer, powder (only if I have the time), mascara and tinted lip balm. When I go out partying, I do the same but use more of the mascara and lipstick 
Sometimes I also add dark eyeshadow or eyeliner.


----------



## kassie (Aug 11, 2015)

Sometimes. I'd like to start wearing it more often though.


----------



## Clavis (Aug 11, 2015)

So far, only blemish fix. I wanna learn how to contour so bad tho, along with learning sfx/cosplay makeup (Where i live not a lot of people paint themselves well for cosplay it kinda makes me sad)


----------



## Frostbitten (Aug 14, 2015)

I'd actually love to learn how to put on liquid eyeliner without getting it in my eye and having it feel like the devil himself just spat in my eye socket. I love the pigmented, dark eyeliner look and it's hard to find that in a regular pencil. Sure it's easy to put on, but after an hour or two, even with the high quality stuff, it starts to fade/smudge. :C


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 14, 2015)

I have to wear eyeliner at least everyday 24/7 or I look like I have a disease.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm a male and I don't wear makeup


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm transgendered and I don't wear makeup, I also think artificial beauty isn't good for our society, that said eventually when I feel up to it and financially able, I'll probably wear some minimal stuff, nothing crazy or fancy, just some foundation, eyeliner and maybe a little blush/toner. that's all - I plan to be a simple gal ^_^


----------



## Kanthy (Aug 14, 2015)

I wear makeup sometimes when I can be bothered to. If I know I'm going to be seeing people everywhere, I'll put a little bit of foundation or tinted moisturiser on just to even up my skin tone a bit, and make me look a little less tired.

I find a get a lot of spots, actually, when I wear makeup. I think it's better to have a good skincare routine in place first to try and keep your skin clear and healthy rather than use makeup to cover up acne or even the occasional pimple. But I may just have sensitive skin. Who knows. o.o


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 14, 2015)

Frostbitten said:


> I'd actually love to learn how to put on liquid eyeliner without getting it in my eye and having it feel like the devil himself just spat in my eye socket. I love the pigmented, dark eyeliner look and it's hard to find that in a regular pencil. Sure it's easy to put on, but after an hour or two, even with the high quality stuff, it starts to fade/smudge. :C


Try gel. It's a nice in between, and a lot easier to control than liquid.


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Aug 14, 2015)

YESSSSSSSSS makeup is like life I need to wear it....... On some days I go easy though........... But I can never leave the house without it......


----------



## Princess (Aug 14, 2015)

hariolari said:


> I like how many times people in threads like this talk about how people with more makeup can look good, but then say they don't need it because they feel pretty enough without it. Nice backhanded compliment there.



Yeah honestly this gets annoying fast.

People are pretty without makeup, and are pretty with makeup simple as that.


Anyway, I do wear makeup usually when I'm going out since I feel "naked" without eyeliner.


----------



## AmericanBeauty (Aug 14, 2015)

I wear Benefit bo-ing concealer with Urban Decay translucent oil free setting powder. Then I apply a little eyeshadow by either Urban Decay or Tarte, liquid eyeliner by Stila, mascara by Lanc?me or Too Faced, blush by Too Faced, and lipstick by whatever brand I feel like wearing that day. It sounds like a lot but I keep it very light and it looks quite effortless.


----------



## monsemania (Aug 15, 2015)

I love makeup! It started off as BB cream and eyeliner, and then I wanted to seek more into it. I love watching makeup tutorials and looking into inspiration, along with clothing. :-3 I'm pretty obsessed with it in that matter, but a lot of girls my age actually use makeup. I have an extensive collection, including Urban Decay's Naked (my all time fave pallete) and a lot of eyeliners. I've learned to use makeup pretty well, but now I'm taking better care of my skin so I use a bit less when it comes to face products. But day to day, I'd say Eyeliner, Mascara, Eyeshadow, eyebrows (a little, don't like the super fake look!) and Asepxia does the trick. I use lip balm, so I only use lip stick on days I won't be moving too much.  I've also learned how to contour, so I'm pretty proud. (Don't use it exept for special occasions, though.) 

I'd say that makeup is like an art. Just like painting, some people are super talented. It's actually mesmerizing.


----------



## samsquared (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes, but only occasionally. I only really wear mascara, blush, and lipgloss too. Sometimes, I'll get fancy with foundation and eyeshadow, but I never use eyeliner. If I want to be really hot, I use lipstick and straighten my hair after blowdrying it. *nod nod*


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 15, 2015)

Not really. My skin is too clear for makeup.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 15, 2015)

No I don't wear make-up actually. It feels really heavy on my face and I just don't like the feeling of it. Very rarely I'll wear some eye make-up, but idk, it does make me look different and it's nice, but I just don't like how it feels. ;w; Plus I'm too lazy to put it on and I'm not that good at it. It amazes me how people can just like... Make their make-up look so good like... How do you do that?!


----------



## Mayor Rose (Aug 17, 2015)

When I go out, I wear mascara and do my eyebrows up a bit, and SOMETIMES, I apply lipstick as well.

I think this year I'm going to broaden my make-up usage though (work on eyeshadow, blush, contouring)


----------



## Manaphy (Aug 17, 2015)

I do when I'm going to class, or out somewhere semi-important, otherwise it's too much of a pain. I do foundation, powder, blush, eyeshadow, eyeliner, sometimes mascara? I love dark red lipstick. i kinda want to work on contouring, cause right now I have no idea how to do it, and no money for more makeup LOL.


----------



## samsquared (Aug 17, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> No I don't wear make-up actually. It feels really heavy on my face and I just don't like the feeling of it. Very rarely I'll wear some eye make-up, but idk, it does make me look different and it's nice, but I just don't like how it feels. ;w; Plus I'm too lazy to put it on and I'm not that good at it. It amazes me how people can just like... Make their make-up look so good like... How do you do that?!



Yeah, I always end up rubbing the mascara off of my eyelashes or itching at my foundation
I really don't know how people do it, lol.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 17, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Not really. My skin is too clear for makeup.



What do you mean? Like your skin tone is too light? If so you should look into asian brand beauty products


----------



## aericell (Aug 17, 2015)

I wear it every time I go out, I can't go out with a bare face (except for doctor appointments obvi). Foundation and filling in my eyebrows is a must, but if I have more time (which is most days) I'll put on eyeliner and lipstick and sometimes eyeshadow for the inner corners of my eyes.
During my sophomore and junior years of high school I used to cake it on a lot but now I use much much less.


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't really much, but I plan to more often when the new school term starts as I want to change up my image 
Usually I wear a Lily Lolo powder, a brown, almost nude eye shadow, Miss Manga mascara and a little bit of lip tint. I basically wear that set, nothing else really!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 17, 2015)

Makeup? PAH! What's the big deal!?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 17, 2015)

I use to wear so much makeup but then I decided that wearing makeup with only make my acne worse, so I barely wore any makeup from then on, making sure to take good care of my face.  My acne got a lot better and over the summer I rarely wore makeup so now my face is clear  I will however always wear mascara because its my to-go-to beauty essential.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Aug 17, 2015)

I only wear eye makeup daily. I only use face makeup on special occasions.


----------



## Raviuchiha (Aug 17, 2015)

hardly ever. If my skin is really bad on particular days I'll wear a bit of foundation, but other wise only when I go to parties and special occasions and what not


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 17, 2015)

_How many times have I seen this type of thread before?_

Anyways, I usually only wear alight BB cream foundation, a little mascara and lip gloss if it's and everyday style. Besides that, I may put on eyeliner on occasion if I feel up to it.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 19, 2015)

no i dont really need it hence why i have no idea how to use it


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2015)

I only wear make up when I'm cosplaying, testing out make up styles for cosplay, and I RARELY wear make up out of cosplay c: (For rare occasions it's normally during interviews for a job or on a yearly anniversary with my boyfriend)


----------



## Thatweirdhetalian (Aug 19, 2015)

On special occasions i will or if I'm like "Screw it i wanna look cute today", but not usually. When i cosplay characters i will most likely wear makeup.


----------



## kittysan (Aug 19, 2015)

I only wear it for Interviews and any time my art is being displayed. I used to wear it on dates but I decided to start going on dates with no makeup because I want a guy to like me for the real me who is a tomboy who likes to sleep in every morning


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 19, 2015)

MAKE UP IS A SIN!!!

If you use it you are agreeing with Satans rules!!!

SINNERS


----------



## Panazel Maria (Aug 19, 2015)

^ I'll note to myself that Rulue probably wears makeup then...

That aside, I don't like wearing makeup either zel! It clashes with my fur!


----------



## Moddie (Aug 20, 2015)

[Post Removed. Sorry.]


----------



## creamyy (Aug 20, 2015)

sometimes when I go out. I have the worst eye reflexes so my eyeballs allow nothing to come near it. Also, I don't have a steady enough hand, nor the patience for the amount of times I mess up.


----------



## biker (Aug 20, 2015)

I used to wear heavy makeup until around 2009. Then I completely stopped until 2013, and then from 2013 on i've been wearing it smoothly, but yes I do.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 20, 2015)

I dont get what the big deal is about makeup
I dont but it feels like if I do once then I wont be able to look at myself again the same way
I have sensitive skin and once I wore Olay CC cream and my skin turned red underneath it and it burned
the most I've worn is foundation and lip gloss


----------



## ilovebob123 (Aug 22, 2015)

The only time I wear makeup is when I go out to parties (which is like 2 or 3 times a year lol) I used to wear it everyday, but I just stopped because I didn't feel like "me" when I was wearing it


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

i wear very minimal makeup, i just wear clear lip gloss + eye brow pencil to fill in my brows a bit~


----------



## Corrie (Aug 22, 2015)

I usually do not but I want to start in order to boost my features.


----------



## disneydorky (Aug 22, 2015)

I do, but it really depends on the amount of time I had to get ready, and where I am. If I'm going to the grocery store in my hometown I 100% do not care, and won't wear any. Last year when I was working with a really cute guy in Florida, every day. But I keep it natural. I wear foundation, brown mascara (my hair is brown) white eyeliner on my water line, and a pink lip stain.


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 22, 2015)

I use liquid eyeliner, eyeshadow, and foundation but that's it


----------



## pafupafu (Aug 22, 2015)

i wear way too much makeup. not like i need it, im adorable as heckie without it, but its fun to do my makeup.


----------



## Celty (Aug 22, 2015)

I also find it fun to do my makeup.  

Whenever I'm going out and am going to see a lot of people, I usually contour my face, fill my eyebrows, curl my eyelashes, and put on some lipstick/lipliner.  Sometimes I put on mascara, and on rare/special occasions I do a cat-eye with liquid liner.  

If I were going to school, for example, I'd ditch the eyeliner.


----------



## sakurakiki (Aug 24, 2015)

Nope. I've never really worn makeup apart from about two occasions which were weddings. I've just never taken an interest in wearing makeup & even if I did, I'd probably be too lazy to even put it on most of the time. ^^;


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 24, 2015)

I wear eyeliner and mascara...
Sometimes I wear eyeshadow


----------



## Kess (Aug 25, 2015)

sometimes I go for long periods of time with or without makeup. Sometimes I really like it but sometimes I just dont even care! lol


----------



## QueenOfFabulous (Aug 25, 2015)

I always wear foundation when I go outside somewhere. I don't wear eye makeup because my eyelashes are naturally long, people think I wear fake eyelashes.

I only wear high end makeup brands. 

It's really hard to find my foundation shade.


----------



## orangepeanut (Aug 25, 2015)

I wear eyeliner every day :S :S :S Feel naked without it


----------



## Joy (Aug 25, 2015)

I wear makeup but not daily. It's usually the basic mascara, foundation all that good stuff.


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Aug 25, 2015)

I always wear under-eye concealer, mascara and sometimes some eyeliner. Mascara is fun to put on.


----------

